# Great source or recipes to Peruse



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2009)

*Great source for recipes to Peruse*

Heres a site I have floating around in my Wine Making Folder:
http://brewery.org/

Worth taking a look through. There are a lot of beer recipes. They also have alot of meads, ciders and other fermented beverages, including wines, and quite a few liqueur recipes. It is a pretty decent site, well organized and appears to be updated regularly. I hope any of you who visit there can get something from it. This is a great site, hope you can take a second to check it out.

Look through the"cats meow" section and go from there.

Troy


----------



## Tom (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL. I printed the WHOLE "Cats Meow". Its a good guide to some very nice recipes. 
RDWHAHB
TROY,
Figure that out...


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2009)

Relax, Don't Worry, and Have a HomeBrew!

MEOW!!

Gonna have to get up earlyier than that to get me Brother. (GHTGUETTTGMB)


----------



## Tom (Dec 17, 2009)

WELL WELL there U go
RIGHT !  
Have ONE on me..


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2009)

I already did, now I am going to have another.! Cool site huh? Lot of great recipes in there, at least a lot of good ideas if nothing else. I, like almost everyone in here as seen sites full of recipes but this one ranks up there pretty high.
Glad you liked it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 17, 2009)

Funny site Troy. If you can find the link for "Twas a While Before Christmas" read it. I thought of you as I was reading it and laughing. You might have to play around on your site of your's to find it. If you can't find it on there you can just google - Twas a While Before Christmas


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 18, 2009)

Tom, did you check out the "mug" section? Lots more recipes in there too.


----------



## Tom (Dec 18, 2009)

Actually all the home brew I make are my own recipes. I use the "Cats Meow" early on "many" years ago.

Remember MY definition of RECIPE is a GUIDE


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 18, 2009)

Absolutely hear ya there Tom. Now that I have a few batches under my belt I am not to afraid to experiment a bit, as you say, using a recipe as a guide. I remeber my first few batches I was pretty reluctant to do anything without at least popping in here and asking a million questions.


----------

